# God Give Me Strength



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant really go into details... but i need all the strength and help i can get right now.I feel like im falling apart. Im drunk right now cause i thought alcohol would numb the pain, but i feel worse, and it has flared up my IBS. I never ever drink either, now im scared of the IBS pain that is to follow.Please, please, please send me hugs and strength :-(It is so hard to fight that black hole of depression, so hard. The battle alone is exhausting. And fighting the urge to cut, that one does my head in. But i still fight a good battle, even as i sit here in pure fear.I wish there was someone to reach out to right now.......


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{{{{{{{PooPea}}}}}}}}}Just wrote back to you and sent you hugs... I'm so so sorry about what you're going through...Here's more {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} for you... I'm praying for you right now and may you be give the strengths that you need... And please, please do remember -- we're all here for you and we're all thinking of you...Cherrie


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Poo Pea -You have the strength !!! It's somewhere deep inside, hiding out ... I know you can find it ...everyone here will help you ...Sending you lots and lots of hugs, prayers and good vibes.Jodie


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Darling - I can smell my sausages burning and my kids need their tea.I'm going to PM you straight after that OK - so DON'T GO ANYWHERE.I've been there, promise, promise, promise - so can totally totally empathise with you - I know you won't believe it - BUT THINGS CAN AND WILL GET BETTER.I'll be back in an hour OK>Suz xxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, PooPea, I am so sorry, I was brain-damaged and didn't see you mentioned cutting when I first read your post. PLEASE do not do it! Just wrote to you, too... And here's an international helpline -- many also take calls on self-harm:http://www.befrienders.org/helplines/helpl...sp?c2=AustraliaWILL keep sending you good thoughts and prayers and praying for strengths for you! Hang in there! And please, please do talk to us and/or a professional, or helpline personnel, or anyone that you can trust. We care about you and we're all here for you.Cherrie


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you so much!!!Im calling the Dr today and my psycologist.... ive tried to deal with this without professional help but i dont seem to be able to.I didnt cut either, havent cut for over a year now and im really proud of that, it takes will power but i think i have it. I have enough scars i dont need anymore. I suppose thats an accomplishment in itself I also rang my dad.... im reaching out for all the help i can get


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Good for you darling - keep us in the loop won't you.Sue xxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Poo Pea, I'm here too if you need me. I know that sometimes it seems like there's no sanity in the world and no end in sight to how you are feeling but there is better days. Sending lot's of ((hugs)). If you ever need another shoulder just PM me okay?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Good to hear from you, {{{PooPea}}}. And glad to know that you're pulling all resources. Hope you're feeling a little better from the alcohol hangover...Take your time and trust yourself and your dr/resources, and do send us updates when you're ready in whichever form/way you prefer. Like Sue and Amy said, we're all here for you, whenever you need us and always.Cherrie


----------

